# Jayrachi Art Thread



## jayrachi (Feb 13, 2016)

I like to draw pretty often. I draw a lot, actually. Maybe someday I'll even have a degree in Graphic Design, but who knows for sure. Here is my online representation of myself.



Spoiler: Jay












Also some other characters I have.



Spoiler: Lorelai














Spoiler: Vivian


----------



## ColorBlind (Feb 15, 2016)

I have an obsession with vector art nowadays (in terms of digital styles). I like your approach to your characters. Their personalities shine. I also like how you used colors that aren't so bright. I tend to use super duper bright colors with my art, so sometimes I like to see how other people use their colors.


----------



## jayrachi (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you! I appreciate that. I really have an affinity for neutral colours, I enjoy how easy on the eyes they can be. I'll have to check out your art sometime! I am curious.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 26, 2016)

That's pretty damn good. How do you do your lines? I always end up making them too blunt and jagged, and not natural like yours.


----------



## jayrachi (Feb 26, 2016)

I use Paint Tool SAI, and use a pressure-sensitive tablet (Wacom Bamboo). I set the stabilizer to S-3 and the line weight varies by drawing, since I tend to draw on a very large canvas. That's how I do it, and I've also had a lot of practice over the past few years, which may play into that.

I appreciate the compliment! I oughta draw more soon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm no artist but I've heard that SAI is great for making really smooth lines. Your art has a very smooth and natural look, which is great. You should share some more of your stuff!


----------



## jayrachi (Feb 28, 2016)

All right, I've been really busy with a planned move, but here are some other art pieces I have done in the past.



Spoiler: Imperial Legion Armour














Spoiler: Glaive Guy












And some spritework that I've done in the style of _Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story_.


----------



## Sglod (Mar 1, 2016)

The Imperial armour looks cool; you've put some good detail in there! I immediately thought Skyrim as soon as I pressed show! The left foot looks a bit short though...


----------

